

Bitcoin being used to trade child abuse material - Myrmornis
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/03/bitcoin-child-abuse-hack-cameron-filters

======
013
People bought child porn with USD and GBP. It's only natural they will move
onto a more "untracable"[0] currency. Also, just a thought, I was reading a
link from HN about hiding messages and images in the blockchain[1]. Could this
not be done with first tumbling some coins then hiding CP in the blockchain?

[0] - More so than USD.

[1] - [http://www.righto.com/2014/02/ascii-bernanke-wikileaks-
photo...](http://www.righto.com/2014/02/ascii-bernanke-wikileaks-
photographs.html)

------
kiiski
"Currency being used to trade" :o

